# Worlds smallest wc



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

This has to be one of the smallest bathrooms I have ever seen 22" x 40".


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Wouldn't pass here, but I am sure it has been there for years.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Wouldn't pass here, but I am sure it has been there for years.


House is around 90 years old


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Looks like the one in my very first apartment, except the toilet faced the door. If the door was shut, it touched your knees....my sink and shower stall were in the bedroom.....I lived there for years....loved that craphole apartment was it has such character.....and my landlord was a good guy.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, no sink! Wasn't there a previous thread asking about that very thing? They should at least leave some wipes on the toilet tank, yes.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I would need a really really good fart fan in a room that small.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I would need a really really good fart fan in a room that small.


You think Genair makes toilets like their stove top units?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Those corner urinals are expensive.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> This has to be one of the smallest bathrooms I have ever seen 22" x 40".


I think I plumbed that. Things were getting pretty desperate around here towards the middle of 2008.

I did a number of things I'm not too proud of during that period.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I think I plumbed that. Things were getting pretty desperate around here towards the middle of 2008.
> 
> I did a number of things I'm not too proud of during that period.


 Were those installed in a bar called the Manhole?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*This site might be of interest world wide*



Plumb Bob said:


> This has to be one of the smallest bathrooms I have ever seen 22" x 40".


Not toilets but ... sure has to do with plumbing ...

www.urinal.net


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> This has to be one of the smallest bathrooms I have ever seen 22" x 40".


 No lav! That only 4 fixture units!:laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

pilot light said:


> No lav! That only 4 fixture units!:laughing:


No, toilet is in the kitchen closet, guess they use the kitchen sink


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I did a number of things I'm not too proud of during that period.



Didn't you say that about college too?





.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do believe that is where the term "water closet" came from. Many buildings did not have plumbing installed originally and they added toilets to closets because that is where they had the space.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Didn't you say that about college too?


I'm actually proud of that period in my life.

I missed a lot of meals and froze my butt off living in my car, but it all paid off.

Knowing what I know today -- I wouldn't give any of that up for anything.

It made me stronger and forced me to persevere.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Protech said:


> I do believe that is where the term "water closet" came from. Many buildings did not have plumbing installed originally and they added toilets to closets because that is where they had the space.


 
King Minos of Crete had the first WC ...I don't know if it was in a closet ...

http://inventors.about.com/od/pstartinventions/a/Plumbing_3.htm


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Check this one out, we're staying in a log cabin, it actually flushes nice..


----------

